# C5 vs B5 Part cross reference?



## MartyMax (May 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if a rear door on a 98 A4 will fit on a 99 A6 avant?:facepalm: Gave up looking for reasonable priced replacement glass... recently found one that is the same color car. Anyplace have info like this?


----------

